# Scary Movies



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I can't seem to find a movie that scares me. All the ones that people recommend, always seem to be funny. Any suggestions?


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

the ring


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Happy Gilmour... its so halarious that its scary :smile:
well let me see what kind of things are you afraid of?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The Ring- Maybe if it wasnt soo predictable. The girls that sat behind us [my friends and I] screamed at littlest things. Ie: a centipede.










Happy Gilmore- That is hilarious...

Spiders and clowns...However, Arachnaphobia and IT didnt scare me...so I dont think movies including them would scare me.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the original)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't get scared by movies, but some do give me the creeps because they are rather unpleasant to watch - not necessarilly because they're gory, tough, but because of the whole atmosphere, or the topic it's dealing with.
Jakob's Ladder for example really freaked me out, even though it's not very bloody or scary: it's mostly because it's a very gloomy, upsetting movie.



> Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the original)


Nah, that movie was mostly annoying because of the constant screaming of that girl... Man, I hardly ever wished anyone to die more than in that movie


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the original)


 Yeah that one is up there, But I have to go with the ring to. The ending wasent to great but the begining freak me out in parts.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

the ring was a good scary movie. ummmm the classics are funny and scary at the same time.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Jaws!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

There is no movie scarier than the Halloween series! Michael Myers is the original, realistic, psycho.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

the ring
poltergeist
and crossroads (that was some scary $#!t...britney trying to act)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Most movies they try to make scary suck ass in my opinion, but the ring scared the bajesus out of me I had to sleep with the tv on so I wouldn't have nightmares


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Most movies they try to make scary suck ass in my opinion, but the ring scared the bajesus out of me I had to sleep with the tv on so I wouldn't have nightmares


 But what if you woke up and the girl was comeing out of the well on your tv. BOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. I have to go with classic horror, like the first Jason, Evil Dead, Poltergeist, and Excercise!! Now those are bad ass movies.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

Not so much scared...but the Exorcist still freaks me out.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hmm.. I have to go with classic horror, like the first Jason, Evil Dead, Poltergeist, and Excercise!! Now those are bad ass movies.


 Whoops..







Yeah, I meant exorcist.. not excercise. HAHAHA


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

silence of the lambs!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The exorcist was hilarious, I mean the girl was screwing herself with a cross. Where's the horror in that?? How do you guys figure that the Ring was scary?! All they did was throw in some suspensful music pieces and do a whole bunch of sudden screen changes. Nothing scary in that.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

THE RING was scary.....that was truly a freaky scary movie....the well scene with the girl floating to the top, the beginning with the disformed catholic girl, the horse scene and most of all....the girl out of the TV scene...THAT $#!T was scary!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

the sad thing is, i havnt found any movie that scared me ... damn :sad: any good ones?
I LOVE house on hunted hill.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> the sad thing is, i havnt found any movie that scared me ... damn :sad: any good ones?


 reign of fire!....if that movie doesn't scare you with the horrible acting, nothing will!


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

When I was lil, Polterguist would air every Halloween, that scared the sh*t outta me. I haven't seen any good ones that have been scary recently.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

they should do a movie about a guy in over his head in bills. that would be scary


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i think if they film a women giving birth....that would be traumatizing and disturbing (scary disturbing, not preverted disturbing)


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > the sad thing is, i havnt found any movie that scared me ... damn :sad: any good ones?
> ...










i thought you where talking about Titanic for a while...
thanks for a good laugh.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

or they could do a scary movie about a guy who spends too much time on P-Fury who accidentally gets his pee pee castrated by a shoal of reds. the title of the movie would be "Unleash The Fury"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > reign of fire!....if that movie doesn't scare you with the horrible acting, nothing will!
> ...


 hahaha...the titanic would've put you to sleep for a good three hours...NOW thats what i call a power nap!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i saw chucky when i was a kid, i think that freeked me out,
Can some one list some good movies on todate: so i can go rent them that are scary please?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I thinks Scary Movie and Scary Movie 2 are the most terrifying movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ive come to the conclusion that Hollywood just outright sucks at making a horror flick.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you must see the beyond(ultra gore),the evil dead,phantasm,demons


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> you must see the beyond(ultra gore),the evil dead,phantasm,demons


 ok thank you sir!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have to add Psycho, Leprechaun, Goulie, Gremlin, Chucky and having to sit through a chick flick with your gf.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

ET, freaked me out when I was a kid LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gremlins were soooo cute...how were they scary?!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> ET, freaked me out when I was a kid LOL


 ET _phone hooooooooooome_!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew Barrymore[sp?] has definatly changed since that movie!!







I loved that movie when I was a kid. I mean I'd want a bicycle that could fly too...that'd be awesome!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I mean I'd want a bicycle that could fly too...that'd be awesome!


 its possible...just take some shrooms and you'll believe anything you ride on can fly


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

any one else seen house on hunted hill?
OLD SCHOOL MOVIE: any one seen " the burbs" i LOVE that movie


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> any one else seen house on hunted hill?


 i have....the girl is hot







....but its the same thing as 13ghosts


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > any one else seen house on hunted hill?
> ...


 no no, its 100% copy of clue, seince clue is older then that also.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> THE RING was scary.....that was truly a freaky scary movie....the well scene with the girl floating to the top, the beginning with the disformed catholic girl, the horse scene and most of all....the girl out of the TV scene...THAT $#!T was scary!


 I agree, but it did not scare me it just freaked me out, but you should have seen my girl







That sexy thing she is


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Has anyone seen Dr Giggles


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > THE RING was scary.....that was truly a freaky scary movie....the well scene with the girl floating to the top, the beginning with the disformed catholic girl, the horse scene and most of all....the girl out of the TV scene...THAT $#!T was scary!
> ...


 lol....i could only imagine, cuz the girl i went with scared the $#!t out of me when she jumped and made me jump....domino effect


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Has anyone seen Dr Giggles


 no *SIR* i have not


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Girls are too easily scared these days!! Sheesh!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Girls are too easily scared these days!! Sheesh!


 this is true, grab their butt, when they dont think you are going to and they shreek! whats up with that?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


same here domino effect, Then shes like hold me baby.







I love her the italian princess


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Girls are too easily scared these days!! Sheesh!


 and thats what makes them so cute and sexy and adoreable....i'd rather have a girl who scares easily instead of a girl who sits through a horror movie emotionless


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> same here domino effect, Then shes like hold me baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Girls are too easily scared these days!! Sheesh!
> ...


 I hear you there.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > same here domino effect, Then shes like hold me baby.
> ...


 getting a little sarcastic aren't we?....and shouldn't you be sending that to your girl and not a guy from an internet forum?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Girls are too easily scared these days!! Sheesh!
> ...


 Cold females are







and hard to deal with


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > JEARBEAR said:
> ...


 well remeber i am gay.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Who says Im emotionless through a 'horror' movie?? Im the one laughing through it all, because its soo unrealistic.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Cold females are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 same thing with a cold girl in bed


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Who says Im emotionless through a 'horror' movie?? Im the one laughing through it all, because its soo unrealistic.


 a good scary movie isnt un realistic, however i guess i havnt found one of those yet.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 You Dork LOL, is that how you take it from your man.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes, it is. hehe!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey bobme last I knew you had a gf...THAT WAS A GIRL!! What happened?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey bobme last I knew you had a gf...THAT WAS A GIRL!! What happened?


 i still got her, and i love her a ton!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Then how are you gay


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Im not, i just like playing around with people.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

You scary little banana.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> You scary little banana.










thanks man.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

It takes imagination to enjoy a horror movie...if one does not have that, then I guess you're fucked. When watching horror movies, it's best to set the right atomosphere. Late at night by yourself with all the lights off helps. But then again like I said, if you have no imagination, nothing will work.

Movies that have creeped me out over the years:

Alien (not anymore though, I love that beast so much that I cheer when I see it)
Poltergeist (still creepy after a thousand viewings)
Halloween (the first only--the rest suck big hairy donkey nuts)
The Thing (not anymore though--like monsters too much)
Pumpkinhead (not immune to it yet)
Jaws (the monster thing again)
The Ring
The Blair Witch Project (doesn't work if you don't have all the lights out)
The Exorcist

Not horror movies but these two disturbed me:

One Hour Photo
Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Not horror movies but these two disturbed me:
> 
> One Hour Photo
> Requiem for a Dream


 Yeah, Requiem was really disturbing: than fridge nearly gave me a heart-attack







And after the movie ends, you just feel empty, wondering what just happened... Really cool movie


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> It takes imagination to enjoy a horror movie...if one does not have that, then I guess you're fucked. When watching horror movies, it's best to set the right atomosphere. Late at night by yourself with all the lights off helps. But then again like I said, if you have no imagination, nothing will work.


 true,true,true,,speaking like a true horror fan


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > you must see the beyond(ultra gore),the evil dead,phantasm,demons
> ...


 your very welcome dancing banana man..


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

thePACK said:


> SexyAdonis said:
> 
> 
> > It takes imagination to enjoy a horror movie...if one does not have that, then I guess you're fucked. When watching horror movies, it's best to set the right atomosphere. Late at night by yourself with all the lights off helps. But then again like I said, if you have no imagination, nothing will work.
> ...


 I live for horror


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > SexyAdonis said:
> ...


me too..ever see any mario bava,dario argento,lamberto films...


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Flipper


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

not realy a scary movie, however its a good movie and kinda freeky.


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

monday morning 6.30 thats scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

thePACK said:


> SexyAdonis said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 No I haven't seen those--I think...give me some examples?? I don't watch very many B horror movies, they are almost NEVER closed-captioned and I need it. Sucks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just wondering: what's the most disgusting movie you people have ever seen?
For me, it's _Cannibal Holocaust_: almost made me throw up.
A good second place is for _Salo (120 days of Sodom)_ or something like that, by Pausolini,: no horror, but utterly disturbing and gutwrenching...


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

I Spit On Your Grave is pretty bad....and Dead Alive is truly gross too, but very very funny. My man was eating spaghetti while watching Dead Alive and he almost barfed. Hahaha!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> I Spit On Your Grave is pretty bad....and Dead Alive is truly gross too, but very very funny. My man was eating spaghetti while watching Dead Alive and he almost barfed. Hahaha!


I don't know I Spit On Your Grave: sounds nice though








Movies like Dead Alive are really funny (just like Bad Taste, Dawn of the Dead etc.), because they are pure overkill: I nearly pissed myself watching Braindead








I meant movies that are not funny to watch anymore, like the ones I mentioned above: there's no chance in hell I will ever watch them again. They are not funny: their only purpose is shocking people and making them feel sick... I wonder why people make flicks like that?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> I Spit On Your Grave is pretty bad....and Dead Alive is truly gross too, but very very funny. My man was eating spaghetti while watching Dead Alive and he almost barfed. Hahaha!


 Haha that will teach you not to do that, i also though deap rising was also kinda bloody in its own way.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Anyone seen Donnie Darko? Not that scary, but funny.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

74ray said:


> Anyone seen Donnie Darko? Not that scary, but funny.


 Yeah, I really liked that one (they also have a very cool website, equally weird: the url slipped my mind, just do a search...)


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

74ray said:


> Anyone seen Donnie Darko? Not that scary, but funny.


 Yea it was prety cool movie i enjoyed it. more so then other movies.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Two of my favorite horror/scary movies are "last house on the left" and "ring" (original japanese version).


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > SexyAdonis said:
> ...


 there italian horror directors..from the 70 and 80..its were american horror got all there ideas from..you have to see.... the beyond..pretty sick sh*t...and dario argento is asia argentos dad...by the way


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Outie said:


> Two of my favorite horror/scary movies are "last house on the left" and "ring" (original japanese version).


last house on left..wes craven and toby hooper original..sweet..i like when the mom goes down and rips..ah you know...and the original ring was trippy..but i liked the american version..i didn't like the way the people died in the japanese version..the black and white frozen look...and cannible holocaust..oh the impaling of that one chick...very wicked..cannible ferox is another classic little bit more violent thou...i love horror movies..


----------

